# Looking for feed back on Xanax



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have always had an anxiety problem. I tend to have that overwhelmed on edge feeling most of the time. I am also a worry wart. I find myself worrying about stuff that I even find stupid, but just can't help it. I also have had problems with some depression. For the last year I had enough and have been treated with several different medications:Lexapro,Effexor XR,Zoloft and Celexa. All but the Zoloft caused me to get panic attackes or increased that overwhelmed/anxious feeling. However in a month I went from weighing 172lb to 203lb. Due to feeling constantly hungry and tired. Celexa is the last medication I have been on. Though I still had the hunger problem. It wasn't as bad as with Zoloft. Though, I didn't gain more. I am still unable to stick to my normal diet. My doctor decided that since I continually have problems with Anxiety,all the SSRI's tend to increase anxiety, hunger and cause weight gain, to take me off Celexa. He has prescribed me to take xanax 0.25mg 3x a day. Just would like feed back on others general experiences with the drug,if it caused them hunger problems,or to put on weight. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I do not have hunger problems with Xanax. Since my IBS is caused by anxiety, Xanax really helps with my problem. I carry pills around with me and take it as needed along with two 30mgs of Cymbalta daily.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi DJ..I was on Xanax for two years, and the dose I took was 0.5 mgs at bedtime. I would wake up in the middle of the night hungry. Everyone is different to the chemicals, but I came off of them because a RA specialist told me it caused depression. I just didn't care for the groggy feeling I had from them, but I do hope you can find they work for you.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I have xanax 0.25 mg tablets that I take as needed. I don't notice that I have any different problems with weight than without them, but I usually just take 1/2 tablet when I feel anxious. When I told my doctor I only took 1/2 tablet, she was incredulous and said it wasn't enough to really do anything. I don't care if it is or not. It only matters that I believe it helps.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I take both Paxil and xanax for panic attacks. I'm on .5 mg of xanax. I've never had a problem with weight gain or anything from the xanax. It also helps me to sleep at night-I have terrible insomnia but the meds help without having to take sleeping pills.


----------

